# Code c++ pour récupérer le chemin d'un fichier "double-clicker"?



## little arms (3 Juin 2003)

J'ai un petit problème, j'essai de récupérer le chemin d'un fichier "double-clické" dans une application que je développe en LabVIEW (c'est un langage de prog graphique très utilisé pour l'acquisition de mesure). Comme LabVIEW ne propose pas (à ma conaissance?) de moyen pour résoudre le problème sus-cité, j'ai besoin d'intégré une routine en c++ qui me renverrais ce fameux chemin d'accès.
Un autre de mes soucis que cette petite routine sois multiplatforme ? (Mac OS X et Windows).
Le problème, vous l'aurrez deviné, c'est que je ne maitrise pas du touut le c++ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si quelqu'un à une solution ou même une piste, merci d'avance


----------

